# CI Bone In Lamb Steaks!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey all, had a dine in date night with my better half last night.  We decided to have some lamb steaks since we hadn't had any for quite a while.  Plus, it was her birthday dinner (celebrated last night, her birthday is tomorrow) & she had been craving some lamb steaks for a while.  Not a lot of pics, but she wanted to cook these CI style with a bit of SPOG & olive oil.  She ended up cookin these to a IT of 135*.  I was going to cook these for her birthday dinner, but she loves to cook & wanted to cook them.  "Ok dear, guess I'll have a cold one while ya cook em up...  LOL"

Plated pics, a garden salad with poppyseed dressing & some sharp cheddar cubes!  


























Was tasty, we enjoyed it! Even have enough left over to CI cook up some more tonight.  

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## trillo15 (Jan 28, 2018)

That looks delicious!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> That looks delicious!



Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2018)

I'd eat it...  looks awesome..


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

Now that's my kind of meal!
Nicely done Justin!
Al


----------



## weev (Jan 29, 2018)

wow   is all I can say


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2018)

Those look great, haven't had good lamb since my grandmother was alive. 

Point for sure.

Chris.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

That looks great!!!!! I have not had lamb in awhile, Now that has me thinking about getting some.... Point for sure...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2018)

Yummy for sure.   Nothin better than someone cooking up some good grub while you have a cold one.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2018)

Those steaks look downright delicious Justin.
We don't eat much lamb (as in hardly ever) but I could sure go for one of those.
Congrats to your better half for a great meal and please wish her a Happy Birthday!!!
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 31, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I'd eat it...  looks awesome..



Thanks Dave, appreciate it & the like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that's my kind of meal!
> Nicely done Justin!
> Al



Appreciate it Al, love me some lamb steaks!  Thanks for the like as well.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 31, 2018)

Yumtastical!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2018)

weev said:


> wow   is all I can say



Thank you, appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look great, haven't had good lamb since my grandmother was alive.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris.



Thanks Chris, appreciate that & the point!  These were tasty, but not sure they were as good as what your grandmother made.  My grandmas used to make some really good lamb steaks, beef tongue & ox tail stew...  Miss em for sure, thanks again for dropping a line.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> That looks great!!!!! I have not had lamb in awhile, Now that has me thinking about getting some.... Point for sure...



Thank you Sir for the kind words & point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Yummy for sure.   Nothin better than someone cooking up some good grub while you have a cold one.



Thanks man, yea was an easy dinner for me...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Those steaks look downright delicious Justin.
> We don't eat much lamb (as in hardly ever) but I could sure go for one of those.
> Congrats to your better half for a great meal and please wish her a Happy Birthday!!!
> Gary



Thanks Gary, we eat it at least a few times a year...  Sure is tasty!  She said to say "thank you very much" & she appreciates the point too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Yumtastical!



Thanks man & for the point!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2018)

Justin, Great looking meal and belated Birthday wishes to your better half.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 2, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Great looking meal and belated Birthday wishes to your better half.



Thx CM, she really appreciates that.  Also thx for the point!


----------

